# Ideal PH for SP



## Jblyth (Apr 17, 2012)

I Started a batch of SP last night after racking my Peach/Mango off the lees to the secondary. Since I'm plum out of 5/6 gal carboys at the moment, I thought I'd try paring down the Skeeter Pee recipe to 1 gallon+. I did the math on most all of the ingredients but had to fudge here and there a little. 

My question is: what should the ideal PH range be for highly acidic Skeeter Pee? I measured 3.2 with the PH strips but they are only ball-park measurements.


----------



## CarpeDuctum (May 16, 2012)

I just measured the Ph of my latest batch after adding energizer, nutrient and the remaining lemon juice. Basic test strips indicated a Ph of 3.2

I don't recall the readings of past batches


----------

